# Digital clear blue fertility monitor readings



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
I have used one of the digital monitors last cycle and this. Last cycle I had 2 days showing 2 bars then 2 bars showing full/ peak fertility but this month I have had 5 day of 2 bars and now today I got a peak. Is this normal?


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi dillydolly,

Firstly, I would say that your monitor is probably still getting to know you if you've only used it for two cycles.

Secondly, you're not alone as some months I'll have several days of high fertility, whilst this month I only had two days before it changed to peak fertility.

I think the most important thing is that you're seeing peak fertility, which shows that you're body's getting ready for ovulation.

I'm speculating here but perhaps this cycle your body's just taken a little longer than last to produce an oestrogen level high enough to trigger the LH surge.

Good luck!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi hun. I used mine for over a year and the high reading days would vary in length a lot but it always said 2 days of peak. Aprils right.. you're seeing it peak which is great news  

Good luck and hopefully it works for you


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok thanks


So if I have got peak fertility showing today and probably tomorrow when am I  best doing the deed! 


DP's sperm count is pants so we don't want to deplete the stock on the wrong day!!!


----------

